# thinking about a sharpening wheel(s) ...???



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

What do guys/gals, think about sharpening on wheels, is it a benificial improvement, I just use granite and paper now, but it's laborious…do any use wheels for you plane, chisel, etc.
I would still have to flatten the backs, but…

Anyone use these: It's on sale $90

Description
Experience the pleasure of using sharp cutting tools like never before with this 8" Grinder/Sharpener. Sharpen like a pro in no time for the best cutting edges imaginable! Don't worry about burning your fine cutting edges, the T10097 draws a fine sheet of water up from the water tray to dissipate heat and keep the grinding wheel clean and efficient. A multi-positional tool rest and universal holder accepts a variety of cutting tools for ultra-precise grinding, and the leather stropping wheel removes fine burrs and polishes the cutting edge to an unbelievable sharpness. Ideal for wood chisels, carving chisels, lathe tools, plane irons, scissors, knives, axes and more!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have one of those, but at $90 I might have to get one. It looks like a poor man's Tormek.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

This looks exactly like a Tormek that sells for several times that price! It's slow speed and uses a water bath. Most likely the needed accessories are going to cost you a ton of money (like Gillette razors …razor is cheap, the blades are $$$ or an HP printer…we give you the printer but you buy the ink). But as a Tormek owner, I use it for a lot of stuff (shop tools, kitchen knives etc.).


----------



## intheshop (Aug 18, 2010)

Slow speed sharpeners are nice, but you'll still spend a lot of time if you need to change the bevel or contour of a tool. And it's true - you'll never worry about overheating your tools. They stay nice and cool. They're great for certain turning tools because some of them don't have to be razor sharp - just sharp enough. And at $90 that's a bargain, but like teejk said, you'll spend a ton on the jigs. I have the JET and it works well, but I wound up buying the Tormek jig for sharpening my spindle gouges. And when it comes to chisels and plane irons, I keep going back to my waterstones. They give a much keener edge than even the leather strop on the slow speed.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

these accessories are inexpensive too…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought this one used http://m.grizzly.com/products/Slow-Speed-Grinder/G1036 and have no complaints. Its a little slow if your trying to reshape, but for normal sharpening its good.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the new pix Steve…I was initially depressed at your price knowing what I spent on the Tormek. Looking at the quality of the jigs, it's Chevy vs. Mercedes I think. I'm sure the Tormek stuff is made to last forever but I've yet to meet anybody that has lasted that long.

I think you'll happy with it at that price. Slow speed (you'll be amazed at how slow it is!) and the water bath is the key. Little chance of over heating and over grinding. Tormek sells a "truing tool" to reset the stone to flat periodically and they also sell a "dressing" tool. I'm sure the knock offs offer the same.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one. It is nice enough. The strop side is a bit of a waste though. I think if I were going to start over, I would get one of these:










http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-wet-6-inch-dry-grinder-35098.html


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Do the Tormek jigs work on the Grizzly?


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I think you're better off with a basic grinder with a good tool rest. In my experience, these jigged setups are more hassle than anything. You need to use a water stone or similar to hone anyhow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

GET IT! That being said read the directions, all of them. I have had a Tormek for about 10 years and get excellent results but you need to read through the directions to get those results and then use it, more than once and never. Just being gone to Iraq for 3 years I forgot some of the basic setup tipsand had to refresh myself. The jigs make getting sharp edges on gouges a dream and the strope if used as directed will give you a mirror finish. For $90 and a couple of jigs to go with it you cannot go wrong.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I also have a Tormek and really like the job it does. Someone else mentioned it: doing turning tools is a little slow on one. That Griz for $90 is a good deal, but for flat tools (plane iroms/chisels/etc.) a Worksharp 3000 is also nice…stil costs more though (without the jigs).


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess that I'm the dinosaur here 'cause I have, and use, the Makita horizontal water stone sharpener for knives, plane irons, jointer knives, etc.
Final touch up with water stones at the bench.
Might be old school, but sure works for me for the last 20 years.
Bill


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I had one of those and sold it. The stone is very soft. It worked OK on plane blades but anything thinner - like a chisel - and I ended up having to true it back up. The leather strop part was worthless - the leather strip was too long and rather than cut it before gluing it on the factory worker just overlapped it and let it go so once every revolution I'd hit this big bump. (It's not one big leather wheel, just a strip glued to an inner wheel and a tub of white paste the consistency of mayo.) If you're going to go with a tormek knockoff you might as well save even more and go with the HF wet/dry setup - find one of those 20% off coupons that are hiding under/over/around every single rock and it's only $52. 
Me personally I'm using a WorkSharp now (love it) and my waterstones, and a few choice oilstones and slips (love them) Plus the 10" grinder (scares the [email protected] out of me). And the 8" "slow speed" grinder (still fast enough for me to burn metal). And the occasional sandpaper. Once in a while I'll "regrind" an edge on the belt sander. And I just bought an 8×15 surface grinder but I'm waiting on the new wheels for that one. I don't have a sharpener problem. I can quit acquiring them anytime I want to.


----------

